# Rv tp paper



## idrivetheambulance (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I have read many places about this. I have found mixed reaction to this so I figured I would ask you guys and gals. I am gettin ready to go full timin in my rv and am curious if I should use the rv paper or if there is a brand that is cheaper that would disolve quickly. It would just be myself most of the time. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 27, 2009)

RE: Rv tp paper

Scott brand that says septic safe is what I use. No problems with stopping up the toilet.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

The cheap brand single ply from walmart works fine.  If in doubt put several sheets in a mason jar with water shake it up and see how long it trakes it to dissolve.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Well the cheap toilet paper from Wal Mart is what I have been using for years. But the most important thing to remember is use lot of water. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Hollis I started out using corn cobs   but they don't work in the rv :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

RV paper will dissolve faster, and that is what you want.  Like Nash says, shake some up in a bottle.  I tried the cheap stuff and have much better luck with RV TP.


----------



## JimE (Dec 28, 2009)

RE: Rv tp paper

I'mm still trying to get the corn cob idea out of my head!!! At least use the Sears and Roebucks Catalog.


----------



## USMC (Dec 28, 2009)

RE: Rv tp paper

do I put the corn cob in a jar of water to test it's durability? LOL :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

You guys and gals that aint from the country probably have never used a corn cob.  They worked fine out behind the barn.  Just kind of rough   :laugh:  Yep Jim in the later years we had the Sears catalog :laugh:


----------



## idrivetheambulance (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Wow if I only knew this conversation would start....LOL


----------



## LEN (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

I always thought corn cobs had a right and wrong direction, but I couldn't read yet and just walked funny.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Shawn, see what the down times do to us rvers :laugh:  :laugh: Yep, len you are correct on the right and wrong way.  Takes about three times wrong to figure out the right :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

OH, and the white cobs work better than the dark ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

and also ,, better if just shelled ,, nice and soft  ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## idrivetheambulance (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Wow and I thought I was bad with down time. I am a country boy but I can say I have never used a corn cob....LOL


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

You just aint old enough to go back to the cob days Shawn :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Good grief I bet a lot of these young whipper snappers dont know what its like walking out to the out house in the middle of the night during a snow storm and use the pot.  LOL the home I was raised in had indoor water but not facilities until some 25 years ago.  When all us kids were grown and gone from home.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

I didn't even have running water until I married    Also brings back memories of the thunder jug :laugh:  and Mama hollering "if you can't hit it go outside" :laugh: hard to aim when it is dark and no electric light to turn on.  Too much trouble to light the kerosene lamp.  And those were the good ole days :laugh:


----------



## USMC (Dec 30, 2009)

RE: Rv tp paper

LoL Mr. Nash, yes I remember those days, We didn't have an indoor toilet or running water until I joined the Marines ha-ha and I thought it was great that the Marines furnished the toilet paper.

We did have electricity but it was a 32 horsepower sears and Roebuck engine that charged a bank of batteries so we could have electric lights at night, when I was about 9 years old we got rural electric connected to our home.

Not only did the Marines furnish me a bathroom, they also gave me 3 squares a day and I always liked the hot SOS in the mornings for breakfast over toast with the scrambled eggs and hot coffee.  

Coming from the country I couldn't believe that they were  going to feed me,give me free rent and SOS at no charge. plus toilet paper, and a pay check what a great life. LOL later Jim


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Military sure offered a way out of those good ole days for sure USMC.  Thank you for your service to our country :approve: 
Shawn, have we answered your :question:  :laugh:


----------



## idrivetheambulance (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Yes you have answered my question thank you. I actually love sittin here reading everyones post to diffrent things. It is very humoring on some of these posts.


----------



## rv52 (Dec 31, 2009)

RE: Rv tp paper

Down here in Texas, corncobs are very expensive. What if you put the toilet paper (of any type) in something like a small diaper genie and didn't put it into the black tank at all? Do you think that is simply going TOO excessive? I'm asking for a "friend" of mine.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Rv tp paper

Yea well, I aint doing it that way.  My RV paper will dissolve just fine, the big secret is enough WATER!!  Most don't.


----------



## USMC (Jan 1, 2010)

RE: Rv tp paper

Bad thing about using corn cobs they float and get hung up side ways when you go to empty the holding tank.  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Just save them to throw to bad neighbors


----------



## idrivetheambulance (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Ok its official. I am not usin the corn cobs but did go ahead and just buy rv paper. It was about the same price and regular so I figured I would just do that. I am still lovin all the comments here though.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

2 pages on toilet paper.  Guess you can tell where our mind is :laugh: 
Shawn be sure and keep a log on how the rv paper works.   Remember pictures help    :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

NO, NO, I am sure Chelse is joking on that one!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Hey Ken, he will find out that Chelse was kidding if or when he try's one out. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## USMC (Jan 2, 2010)

RE: Rv tp paper

Back when I was a young boy we lived close to a mill that made feed for animals as well as flour and corn meal and there were always a constant mound of corn cobs behind the mill it was one of my daily chores as a young boy  to take our push cart to the mill and get a load of corn cobs.
Each night along with cutting fire wood and hauling in coal I would bring in a bucket of corn cobs that I had soaked in kerosene, we would use the cobs to start a fire in the fire place or wood/coal stove and one could get a good roaring hot fire going real quick by just using the cobs.

I guess in those days we had many uses for the corn cobs, they were not always used at the out house with the sears and Roebuck catalogs.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Dogone Jim that was where we took our USED corncobs   :laugh:


----------



## sayhonkmon (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Well, today we started using the Obama healthcare bill as TP.  It doesn't dissolve, but it has the same stench as fresh POOP. So, if your RV smells like POOP, think of Obama, Pelosi and Reid!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Well, I guess we know who you did NOT vote for!!!!  I did not either.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Aug 21, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Just wondering who you are though...


----------



## frederick (Aug 21, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Hi
I don't think I'm ever going to eat corn again.

Fred Rubio from Pasco, Wa.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

I was told by my RV mechanic than any type/brand that sayes "septic safe" is good to use. No sense paying extra just because it says, "RV" on it.


----------



## agravegal (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

USMC - When you are in the RV, you gotta use the 'Lil Nibbler sized cobs.  sigh..........city folk!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper





> Bounder Boy - 8/22/2010 5:39 PM I was told by my RV mechanic than any type/brand that sayes "septic safe" is good to use. No sense paying extra just because it says, "RV" on it.



I actually don't agree with that.....in your RV...you do NOT have a septic tank. You have a HOLDING tank. 

Do this yourself...take a sheet ofyour standard TP and a sheet of RV paper. Have 2 glasses of water...put the TP in each glass and see what happens..I belive you will see the RV TP dissolve.....and that is what you want to happen in a HOLDING tank.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper



The RV black tank does in fact act very much like the early stages of a septic system and has exactly the same actions. There is no need for use of any special RV toilet paper other than to help the bottom line of those who sell it. Septic safe TP is what the vast majority of fulltimers use and it is basically the same thing as the so called special RV paper. It don't have quite as nice a label and it has not been repackaged by one of the RV supply companies, but not one of the RV papers is actually made by that company who's brand it wears.   After ten years of living fulltime in the same RV, I use generous amounts of water and Scott's septic safe TP and it works just fine, as does any of the septic safe papers.

I have done a lot of study on this question and the first stage of septic action is liquefying, which takes about 48 hours to reach 80%. The addition of chemicals and buying expensive TP has little or no improvement on that time. Talk to any septic engineer and they can tell you this as well. Septic tanks have two sections, the first is where things change to a liquid, the second is where the longer process takes place. Even that takes less than a week for things to process.If you take the trouble to go and look at a new septic tank you will discover that all they are is a very large tank with a divider midway across to prevent any solids from spilling into the second chamber. The inlet is in the first chamber and the outlet to the leach field is from the second. The difference from your black tank is that it has more time to make sure that everything is liquid before it leaves that tank.


The reason that you never dump the black tank without it half or more full is to carry out the left over solids that will always be in there, when the system is in use.  Waste your money if you wish to buy that special stuff, but all it really does is lighten your wallet.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Don't agree with that either...again...take 2 glasses...and do you own test....

I know when I use regular TP, flushing my tank takes longer.  If I use RV TP, it will flush out much cleaner and easier.  Again..your RV has HOLDING tanks..not Septic tanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

I don;t care what TP i use ,, i always get sights with full hookups ,, and use the bathhouse for that kinda stuff ,, infact ,, i don;t think i even have a roll of tp in my MH ?? Hmmmmmmm ,, need to ck ,, if and when i get to the time i can full time ,, i will for sure be in rv resorts ,, and such with full hookups ,, this workcamping is not for me ,, if i can't afford say 72 dollars a night for a nice resort ,, for say 2 to three months ,, then i need to sell my MH right now ,, i will and have paid up to 100 a night ,, and will do agian if it is a nice resort ,, and all ,, but one thing i will not do ,, and have not ever done ,, and that is use the shower in my rv ,, 4 rv's and not one of them was the shower used but for storage ,, I like the rv life style ,, but at the upper level ,, not the State Park level ,, i can afford to stay at any Rv resort in the usa ,, even the ones in California ,, that have a 2 night min ,, at i think $700 a night ,, but there agian i could afford it ,, but i would not be allowed in ,, since my MH is over there 2yr old limit ,, but would be nice to challenge them on it ,, cash to stay ,,, or take that same cash down the road ,, and spend it at another of the same type resort ,, money talks ,, and bs walks ,, as most parks in the Us have found out ,, with restrictions and such ,, but JMO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 2, 2010)

Re: Rv tp paper

Well Rod,
You are a rare bird...most folks DO use the bathroom facilities.  I would rather use my stuff than walk into a bathhouse that is used by LOTS of folks.  I don't care how clean a bathhouse looks, it aint as clean as my bathroom is.


----------

